# Somastim hgh?



## Uncle manny

Somastim HGH any good?​Been doing a lot of hgh research lately ive heard of serostim but saw this somastim test high on another forum that had a bunch of other gh's tested... Any one familiar with this somastim?


----------



## thqmas

Are we talking Western-Biotech here?


----------



## thqmas

Ok, I'm kind of new to the forum so I don't want to say something offensive or that is not in place, and I don't know the politics here yet. But I can tell you this:

1. The guy who (supposedly) make this GH is the owner of Scrioxx Labs.
2. It's not pharma grade.

In two words: Research more.

Hope some of the vets can chime in and give you the full picture regarding K and his past endeavors.

Bottom line: I say, pass on the somastim. Better to go pharma and not "parallel market" on this one.


----------



## gymrat827

i would be 150% certain your getting real stuff before you buy it.  

GH is prolly the most common faked out there.  its also $$$ which makes it even more appealing to fake because of the money


----------



## Uncle manny

Yea I just did some more research and saw a long thread about that guy. Gh is hard to come across there's way too much bullshit out there I guess you're right pharma is the only way to go. In that case I'll scratch my hgh run for a while because that shits expensive I'm not even old enough yet (27) to reap the benefits lol


----------



## Cabo

Be careful even pharma has some almost perfect fakes floating around.Usually if it sounds to good to be true it probably is.You need to be able to run it almost a year before you really start to get the full benefit.Good idea to scratch it at your age,unless you can afford to run 4iu ed of pharma grade.


----------



## GSgator

A few of my kits that were fake were the Jins I paid top dollar and I ended up blasting out 20iu's a day and felt nothing. I would say trust your source but that did me no good lol if you have a buddy doing HGH and he is having great success maybe see if he can hook you up. Or buy a couple kits at a time and  test them if there GTG repeat till you get what you need .


----------



## gymrat827

Find a 100% solid source.  

Buy 2 kits at a time and test during the start of the first kit.  

Sooner or later you ll see what sides GH has.  What type of stuff you will encounter.  

Water retention and carpel tunnel would be good things.


----------



## Uncle manny

I've seen a lot of decent feedback for "the grey top" hgh so if I can get a hold of those with the authenticity code I'll give it a try if not I'll just say f*** it for now


----------



## Carlcoc73

The Serostim thats made by Meditech is G2G
I used it, great gh.
Just coz it aint pharma, doesn't mean theres no gh inside.
Many companies are buying raw Somatropin these days and giving it to pharma labs to produce their own brand of gh.
The only difference is that with Pharma, you get exactly whats stated on box whilst here you may get under dosed.
Sometimes tho, you may find a great source and actually get reasonable dosages.
tested 24.3ng/ml and was sitting on <0.5ng/ml natural so i am pretty happy.
Trust your source is all i can advise.
Cheers boys.


----------



## Truthstar

Cabo said:


> Be careful even pharma has some almost perfect fakes floating around.Usually if it sounds to good to be true it probably is.You need to be able to run it almost a year before you really start to get the full benefit.Good idea to scratch it at your age,unless you can afford to run 4iu ed of pharma grade.



Thats not correct. You dont need to run 4iu ed on pharm grade. 2 should b more than enough


----------



## sciroxx

Hey, and sorry in advance if look like I highjack the thread fir advertisement purposes...

We produce the Somastim in a western country, the operation by its nature is an underground operation, but we do state that the purity and potency, as well as any other parameter adheres to USP standards, this claim may be verified easily by any of our customers, I assume the ones here who posted on using it will confirm where we dispatch safely from, along with some honest feedback on the quality

I'll be happy to provide you with any useful info you may need.

The product was tested on an authorized lab in Simec Swiss in a random manner along with other products both on Eroids.com and professionalmuscle.com. It was repeatedly found at !98.7% purity (pharma standard is 98%) and slightly overdosed. If the mod allows me I may provide with links. There are of course dozens if not more of random serum GH (and IGF1) tests from customers, again very easy to find links, I wouldn't like to break any rule


----------



## sciroxx

Cobra Strike said:


> How in the hell did sciroxx even know this thread had started? Someones ears were burnin!!



You're quite popular forum, so on simple google search u pop up guys ........ so I figured out I should pay a visit 

I hope that I'm welcome here


----------



## mugzy

Cobra Strike said:


> How in the hell did sciroxx even know this thread had started? Someones ears were burnin!!



This forum has tremendous google strength. More than 2,000 people visit this from each day from google however less than 1% register and participate.



sciroxx said:


> You're quite popular forum, so on simple google search u pop up guys ........ so I figured out I should pay a visit
> 
> I hope that I'm welcome here



You are fine, sometimes this group is tough on new members. Actually your posts have been informative and detailed.


----------



## sciroxx

Tks for the warm welcome.

If I may assist with anything or contribute from my experience concerning GH (As well as IGF1 and any other anabolics) I'll be honored.
In contrast to any other supplier (for my best knowledge) we own the facility that produce the GH so we may know more on many aspects of this product


----------



## ToolSteel

sciroxx said:


> Tks for the warm welcome.
> 
> If I may assist with anything or contribute from my experience concerning GH (As well as IGF1 and any other anabolics) I'll be honored.
> In contrast to any other supplier (for my best knowledge) we own the facility that produce the GH so we may know more on many aspects of this product


Easy.. Easy... Got a good thing going here. Do t push it. 
Don't fu k the horse before the cart. Or however than goes. 

I'm really tired.


----------



## Bigmills

I also to this board however I have ran somastim and did get  a GH serum test done on it,and it came back at 22.6. However  I did not get a IGF test done witch we all know is the proper way to test GH.i hope that helps...


----------



## glycomann

Old thread but just wanted to give my feedback.  I bought some of his Somastim and LR# about 2 months back and have been very happy with it.  Very full muscles on just the GH.  Leaning effects. Good stuff. Only using 2-3 iu a day mostly for antiaging but seems to be helping some issues I was having with tendonitis and low back issues as well.  I did a short 3 week bit with the LR3 and it leaned me out. Planning to drop the GH in mid May and add in the LR3 again with a run with Test/Primo /Var.  Will chime back in with results.


----------



## Honest_Bio_Chem

I take sciroxx somastim20iu vial 5 pack....20ius am 20ius pm.....shredded like no other, highly recommend them!!!


----------



## SHRUGS

Honest_Bio_Chem said:


> I take sciroxx somastim20iu vial 5 pack....20ius am 20ius pm.....shredded like no other, highly recommend them!!!



40ius a day u should be shredded like no other. Get da fuk outta here with that bullshit.
!S!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Honest_Bio_Chem said:


> I take sciroxx somastim20iu vial 5 pack....20ius am 20ius pm.....shredded like no other, highly recommend them!!!



Awesome first post!!!!!


----------



## BigSwolePump

Honest_Bio_Chem said:


> I take sciroxx somastim20iu vial 5 pack....20ius am 20ius pm.....shredded like no other, highly recommend them!!!


40 iu per day, ya say?


----------



## Honest_Bio_Chem

sorry meant 10ius am 10ius pm

my mix up guys my bad


----------



## confexxxiones1

If you are looking for real Serostim or zorbtive I can get you the real deal


----------



## confexxxiones1

Cabo said:


> Be careful even pharma has some almost perfect fakes floating around.Usually if it sounds to good to be true it probably is.You need to be able to run it almost a year before you really start to get the full benefit.Good idea to scratch it at your age,unless you can afford to run 4iu ed of pharma grade.




You can always tell from the box they come with a code you can go to the website and check if its real serostim


----------



## Trump

confexxxiones1 said:


> If you are looking for real Serostim or zorbtive I can get you the real deal



I am looking for 300x100iu kits please


----------

